# New sponsor?



## Themuleous (31 Mar 2009)

Just noticed the new banner 

Let me be the first to welcome fluidsensoronline.com on board 

Sam


----------



## Garuf (31 Mar 2009)

I got a full set of sample pots from them and their trace looks and feels much high quality than Ae, I've yet to try it out properly other than to mix some solutions, it really goes seem good stuff.


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Mar 2009)

Please be assured that the ferts from fluidsensoronline.com have been tested by our resident chemist JamesC and they are of great quality.

Welcome aboard guys.


----------



## Superman (31 Mar 2009)

More the merrier, might try them when my current ferts run out (depending on cost)


----------



## Themuleous (31 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Please be assured that the ferts from fluidsensoronline.com have been tested by our resident chemist JamesC and they are of great quality.



Glad to here that  good price too.  I assume its fully chelated?  Whats the suggested mix for a stock solution?

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Mar 2009)

Jump in their sub-forum and give them a shout


----------



## Themuleous (31 Mar 2009)

Cheeky!  You've only just added that 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Mar 2009)




----------



## Joecoral (31 Mar 2009)

Welcome!

on a side not, why do new sponsors not get introduced to us by the mod who adds them as soon as they are added? It seems that new sponsors only get introduced when someone happens to notice they have been added?


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Mar 2009)

welcome 

glad they are ok, someone was asking about them and i wasnt sure whether they were chelated or not, but they are EDTA if i remeber rightly.

EDIT: here it is:



> "Our trace mix is chelated with EDTA. (except the Molybdenum and Boron)"


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Mar 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> on a side not, why do new sponsors not get introduced to us by the mod who adds them as soon as they are added? It seems that new sponsors only get introduced when someone happens to notice they have been added?


Because people notice the new banner whilst we're trying to introduce them. It then snowballs into various greetings. We could introduce them before posting their logos go up in future, i don't really see what difference it would make.


----------



## Themuleous (31 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Because people notice the new banner whilst we're trying to introduce them.



Now who has enough time (at work?!?!) to do that?


----------



## Joecoral (31 Mar 2009)

That's me put in my place then


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Mar 2009)

Sorry mate, I didn't mean to sound funny


----------

